# Transmisores de fm con oscilador a cristal



## johenrod (Oct 17, 2015)

Reciban todos un cordial saludo.
Mirando por todos los temas veo los dolores de cabeza que nos causa la inestabilidad de la mayoría de los osciladores convencionales con sintonizadores L-c.
si bien a veces es difícil encontrar los cristales para la frecuencia en la que deseamos transmitir, podemos aprovechar los armónicos de dicha frecuencia principal generada por el cristal.
Quisiera preguntarles como se calcula la bobina (ojala sin mucha matemática ) el circuito L-C para ajustar la frecuencia de un armónico en especial.
a continuacion dejo una imagen con su respectiva fuente,  con un circuito el cual es calculado para su novena armónica 10.240 MHz   x 9 = 92.16 MHz.

Gracias de antemano.

fuente principal;
http://www.servisystem.com.ar/NEOTEO/QRP/QRP.htm

fuente de alguien que realizo el proyecto
http://www.servisystem.com.ar/foro/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=62





(El circuito mostrado es el de un clásico emisor de VHF (frecuencia modulada) cuyo circuito resonante, el formado por CV1 y L1, podemos ajustarlo con el Dip Meter ya conocido o con algo de paciencia buscando escuchar la transmisión en nuestro receptor, a medida que ajustamos CV1. La bobina L1 es de 6 espiras y se construye sobre una forma de 5 a 6 milímetros de diámetro y con alambre de 0,6 a 0,8 milímetros de sección. La derivación hacia la antena se realiza en un punto central de L1 que nos resulte cómodo para conectar al circuito impreso. Y la antena en sí misma será un trozo de cable de 1 metro de longitud que sabremos disimular detrás del TV.)


----------



## miguelus (Oct 18, 2015)

Buenos días.  

 

Sal U2


----------



## chevitron (Nov 7, 2015)

con un analizador de espectros se puede realizar el ajuste sin necesidad de calculos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 8, 2015)

chevitron dijo:


> con un analizador de espectros se puede realizar el ajuste sin necesidad de calculos


!Sip Don Chevi  , pero desafortunadamente ese tipo de equipo generalmente estas mui lejos del alcançe de la maioria de los tecnicos y hobistas debido a su elevado costo $$$     . 
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## uhf35 (Nov 15, 2015)

johenrod dijo:


> Reciban todos un cordial saludo.
> Mirando por todos los temas veo los dolores de cabeza que nos causa la inestabilidad de la mayoría de los osciladores convencionales con sintonizadores L-c.
> si bien a veces es difícil encontrar los cristales para la frecuencia en la que deseamos transmitir, podemos aprovechar los armónicos de dicha frecuencia principal generada por el cristal.
> Quisiera preguntarles como se calcula la bobina (ojala sin mucha matemática ) el circuito L-C para ajustar la frecuencia de un armónico en especial.
> ...



http://yu1lm.qrpradio.com/HF-VHF%20universal%20oscillator-YU1LM.pdf


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 15, 2015)

uhf35 dijo:


> http://yu1lm.qrpradio.com/HF-VHF%20universal%20oscillator-YU1LM.pdf



 Ejelente articulo, pero aun tenemos lo problema de como modular en frequenzia banda ancha una ves que lo cristal tiene una factor de calidad "Q" muy elevado y eso  no permite grans desplazamentos de frequenzia    .
Una possible solución es enpleyar estagios multiplicadores (donde lo desvio de frequenzia tanbien es multiplicado ). 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Nov 17, 2015)

cordial saludo ,, podrian por favor explicarme algo que me llama la atencion, en la polarizacion de los transistores buffer o amplificadores de rf.

me llama la atencion que la base de Q2 esta polarizada a travez de un divisor de tension formado por R5 y R6 la cual pasa a travez de L2, haciendo los calculos el divisor tendria 0,967 voltios, suficientes para hacer conducir a Q2, como es entonces que el transistor que con ese voltaje se encuentra en saturacion puede pasar a corte sabiendo que la bobina no esta conectada a tierra y se necesita que el transistor este por debajo de 0,6 voltios para que entre a corte, no se supone que el transistor opere como suiche?
adjunto imagen del circuito que analizo.
gracias de antemano.






[/IMG]


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 17, 2015)

johenrod dijo:


> cordial saludo ,, podrian por favor explicarme algo que me llama la atencion, en la polarizacion de los transistores buffer o amplificadores de rf.
> 
> me llama la atencion que la base de Q2 esta polarizada a travez de un divisor de tension formado por R5 y R6 la cual pasa a travez de L2, haciendo los calculos el divisor tendria 0,967 voltios, suficientes para hacer conducir a Q2, como es entonces que el transistor que con ese voltaje se encuentra en saturacion puede pasar a corte sabiendo que la bobina no esta conectada a tierra y se necesita que el transistor este por debajo de 0,6 voltios para que entre a corte, no se supone que el transistor opere como suiche?
> adjunto imagen del circuito que analizo.
> gracias de antemano.



Hola...C7 hace la "magia" de referenciar para la RF como si estuviera a GND ese extremo del link y C8 hace lo suyo con el emisor de T2. El divisor resistivo del link y la resistencia de emisor determinaran el punto de trabajo del transistor y la etapa amplificadora así como su clase de servicio.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 17, 2015)

johenrod dijo:


> cordial saludo ,, podrian por favor explicarme algo que me llama la atencion, en la polarizacion de los transistores buffer o amplificadores de rf.
> 
> me llama la atencion que la base de Q2 esta polarizada a travez de un divisor de tension formado por R5 y R6 la cual pasa a travez de L2, haciendo los calculos el divisor tendria 0,967 voltios, suficientes para hacer conducir a Q2, como es entonces que el transistor que con ese voltaje se encuentra en saturacion puede pasar a corte sabiendo que la bobina no esta conectada a tierra y se necesita que el transistor este por debajo de 0,6 voltios para que entre a corte, no se supone que el transistor opere como suiche?
> adjunto imagen del circuito que analizo.
> gracias de antemano.


Hola a todos , caro Don  johenrod a principio olvidaste de "R7" que es lo resistor de emissor , asi lo VBE no es mas de 0,967 como calculado por ustedes y si esa tensión de base minus la tensión desenvolvida en "R7" 
Ese paso final en realidad anda en clase "B" y jo NO recomendo enpleyar  lo transistor BC548 y si un 2N4427 o 2N3866 por sener un tipo mas especifico a andar en RF (VHF) 
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------

